#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [軟體] PS/Painter/SAI?

## kl122002

想開始自學畫畫，我是有用PS修照片的經驗，不過還未曾用PS來畫畫。
現在是想開始學習，但市面上的軟件如SAI, Painter, 都是和PS差不了多少，
真是好苦惱，不知怎樣選，
請問在這常畫畫的獸有什麼建議？

又這些軟件對畫板的選擇有影響嗎？

（好像問得太小白了，不過還是真心的。）

----------


## 月光牙狼

如果是新爪的話

小狼我是建議用SAI

系統比較不會太複雜

雖然功能沒有PS來的多樣化

但基本功能都相當完全(應該吧(欸欸?

還有就是SAI吃的資源異常的小根本太異常這是什麼巫術(????

Painter的話小狼我是沒有用過

不過小狼我都是把他看成高階的繪圖軟體(欸

就小狼我印象來說PS跟Painter吃的資源好像都頗大的樣子?

畫板的影響....小狼我目前是沒感覺

或者是有一堆設定可以調小狼我不知道(欸欸?

如果真的不會的話就用小畫家吧!!!

小畫家也是很強大的!!!(認真(欸欸

----------


## 擇擇

繪畫軟體基本功能不會差太多～
據我所知sai跟PS都有調筆壓的功能，所以用畫板的話兩個都是好選擇（沒用過painter不過應該也能調筆壓）。

我自己是用PS因為蘋果電腦不能用sai。如果kl122002有接觸過PS而且電腦不怕PS太吃資源讓電腦變太燙或太慢，那PS會是個好選擇。
畢竟sai最大的優點就是有大多PS最好用的功能然後不吃太多資源，所以不怕盪掉或是跑太慢。但是sai有些功能就不如photoshop，像是打字之類的。
純繪畫的話，sai就有多到你可能用不完功能了～而且也能自己網上下載需要補充的筆刷。

總而言之，PS比較強大但是很耗資源。
sai是免費的，所以可以自己下載用用看。最重要的是自己用哪個軟體比較順手～

----------


## fwiflof

> sai是免費的，所以可以自己下載用用看。最重要的是自己用哪個軟體比較順手～


看到這句我驚了一下(噴
據我所知SAI並非免費軟體，而是有30天試用期
過了以後你可以花錢買正版，或是搜尋謎版資源........當然，謎版是有風險的(點頭
好啦我家PS根本跑不起來啊~條一個數值要等10秒多，所以我用SAI
對於軟體選擇，我的感覺是：用熟了，什麼都無所謂
加油囉！^^

----------


## 擇擇

基本上ＰＳ也是免費的啦ＸＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤ （不良示範中
沒有誰真的錢花在sai上吧 （思

我的ＰＳ是買電腦時電腦公司就幫我裝進去了
所以或許拜託修電腦的人幫忙安裝就可以不用付錢
（據說是台灣特有的服務）

不然用p2p軟體也常常能抓到破解版呢

還有如果用小畫家玩畫板會無法運用筆壓功能，所以如果只用小畫家會有點可惜

----------


## kl122002

回大家, 最後還是買了PS CS5 Extent,
(在付款的一刻還是不太相信)
在用PS的時候又好像不覺得有大家說的把電腦拉慢? (可能因為我的電腦是新的?

現在只欠板子還未買.
問題又再出現了, 到底要買多大的板子才行?

----------


## 擇擇

PS CS5 不便宜呢...應該說很貴 - - 

我用photoshop也很少有太慢的問題，據說是看顯示卡跟電腦轉速～

畫板最常見的應該都是wacom品牌的。
入門的話買bamboo應該就很夠了，因為畫板也不太便宜呢。
bamboo缺點就是筆的背面沒擦子，所以需要自己在PS上轉換（久了會覺得很麻煩）。

不過PS買的有點太早 ＠＠，因為如果是買bamboo以上的畫板（Intuos 或 Cintiq)常常都會付免費PS或其他簡化版的ＰＳ（很夠用）。

Cintiq 有點太貴（貴的很誇張），但是就是一個螢幕畫板，畫在螢幕上，非常好用。


如果是有想要朝畫畫方面發展，不只是玩玩，那小型或中型的Intuos 應該是最佳選擇吧（但也不便宜）。雖然說bamboo就能讓你畫到很過癮也便宜很多，但有時候可能會嫌麻煩。

越大的畫板，畫起來就越舒適（有時候在畫比較長的線也比較不會卡住），但缺點就是貴又比較不方便攜帶。正常在電腦上畫畫PS都能把圖比例放大或變小，所以小畫板事實上也不會說難用（只是有時候變太小，畫的時候就比不精準）。

所以最後應該是推薦小型或中型Intuos，小型Intuos跟最好的bamboo價錢沒差很多，中型的就貴了點。

----------


## kl122002

先在這回為何買PS, 
現在A公司在做推廣, 在月尾前買任何CS系刑產品, 可以在CS6出現後免費升級. 
換句話說, 以一套的價錢買兩套軟件是便宜的. 

我的電腦是走64-bit, 可能這樣子比較快?

感謝你的意見, 
加上讀了鄰邊的貼子, 看來買Wacom的Intuos 5 是走不了. 
明天去走走雹腦商場, 打聽一下價格XD

Bamboo的麻煩是在什麼地方?

----------


## 擇擇

新的電腦好像都是64bits的，比較快但好像不能跑一些舊的軟體。

bamboo我到官網確認有付photoshop element (精簡版PS)，PS extended 真的是非常專業（很多用不太到的3D功能 - -)。

事實上bamboo真的就很夠，我所謂麻煩就是背面沒擦子（Intuos 只要一把筆轉到背面就會便擦子，像是真的筆一樣）。Intous多了很多很專業的功能（貼在隔壁發文內），但是是真的很專業才會用到的呢～

我認識幾位畫家用bamboo就能畫出很棒的圖，所以畫板跟軟體只是輔助性的工具，最重要還是要多練習畫畫。

當然有好工具能讓畫畫變比較簡單，但是要是沒有畫到很專業，那些多出來的功能就會浪費掉了～Intuos應該都七千多起跳，甚至一萬多也有。
bamboo相對便宜多，小的兩三千，大的六千多。（價錢不會差太多，就大概那個價位加減幾百吧）

希望有幫助

----------


## 幻貓

啊啦..已經買下PS CS5啦@@
個人覺得PS的筆刷設定比較複雜難懂啦
還是建議可以弄個SAI來玩玩，畫筆功能上手較快
來源嘛...樂園有，請善用搜尋功能w"

至於繪板的話...也是覺得bamboo就很夠用了
至今我只看過兩三個專職的畫家使用Intuos，畫圖、畫漫畫、畫廣告維生的那種
對他們而言是吃飯的傢伙，等級自然不能差
但如果只是當興趣或走業餘輕鬆路線，用Intuos感覺是有點傷荷包啦

順帶一題，bamboo較輕也比較薄，攜帶方便
Intuos就比較適合放在定點作畫了

當然最後都要看梟大可以接受的價格範圍，如果一萬塊的板子買得起自然沒問題
最後自然都是要好好保養就是，包個膜、多擦拭、不用時收好藏好~

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

雖然你已經買了PS CS5，
但如果不在意多投資一套軟體，
強烈推薦Illust Studio，有繁體中文版本與日文版本。

為什麼要特別推薦？
因為一般的繪圖軟體當中，向量與點陣圖是分開的，
但IS可以用點陣圖的筆繪方式畫線後，再以向量的方式編輯。
是一套能讓線稿到達顛峰的軟體。

繪圖版不是靠圖吃飯請先買Bamboo的型號即可，
Intuos的高感壓是給對於厚塗與水彩畫法極強的人用的。

----------


## 擇擇

看完推薦以後變我想買Illuststudio了！
那描線稿個修改功能跟自由度實在是太開外掛了 ><!!!
畫漫畫最頭痛的就是線稿有時候會手抖沒處理好～
用這個甚至是鼠繪也能畫出近完美的線稿！

怪不得前版主的線稿總是剔透又滑順 （好像變保養品廣告了ＸＤ）～

----------


## kl122002

昨天在某獸友家中試了SAI, 感覺還可以吧, 用的是Intous3, 
畫出來的東西令人汗顏....真是非得好好練習怎樣做到手眼協調才行. 

另一套軟件?
Illuststudio在香港還是未有代理呢, 我也不懂日文, 
而中文版方面,  似乎要買的說非得拜托台方的朋友不可. 
看樣本圖片真的不錯. 前輩也是有用這軟件? 
另一套我想找的是Corel Painter, 剛出了最新的12, 不知大家有沒有試過? 

繪圖版方而面至今還未買. (錢是其中一個因素. 
Bamboo和Intous之間典實有什麼分別, 除了感應方面?
而大小也對我成了一個問題, 小型還是中型?  這點好像沒有人特別研究兩者的問題? 

對了, Adobe CS 6 系列已開始接受預定了, 
意味正式出現的日子很快就會到了. 
這回是玩3D, 不知將會有什麼大改變? 真是令人期待.

----------


## 擇擇

剛開始畫畫不好很正常啦～多用幾次就會很習慣用畫板了 （螢幕式的畫板需要存很久錢才可能買ＸＤ）

再次把我能想到bamboo跟intuos的差別作重整：


我之前會說Intuos比較方便不是沒理由，很多功能（快捷鍵，螢幕轉換，能用無線，手指觸控跟橡皮擦）都讓Intuos畫畫時變得比較輕鬆。這些是你可能會比較能感受到的。
再來就是比較無法察覺到也目前用不太到的：準確度，更多的筆壓，畫板解析度，比肩敏感度。這些功能需要真的畫到某個程度才會感覺得出來（像我用舊畫板也頂多覺得稍微卡卡的，事實上也沒差很多）。這就是為什麼御櫻大會建議你買bamboo就好（因為很多專業的功能對你來講可能感覺不太出來）。

至於大小，我自己是覺得小的bamboo工作面積有點太小～但也要你自己試試才會知道。
要是你覺得小的bamboo對你來講不會再繪畫上有所感到限制，那買小的會很不錯～畢竟方便攜帶又便宜。
中型的就貴的快一倍...但就比較大，比較不會說畫到一半筆就已經到畫板邊緣了（但對很多畫家來說小型的也不會太小～要自己試試才會知道）

如果是真的有打算一直往畫畫方面前進，那可能先買小的bamboo，畫個幾年，技術成熟後，覺得可能需要再買個Intuos (剛好順便存錢？）～

還有corel painter 7以後我就沒碰過了...所以算是沒試過。

----------


## fwiflof

欸都，發現了繪圖板的相關分析頗詳細所以就拋進來了(喂
感覺這帖真是棒耶XDD"

來源：塗鴉學園
我只有弄字下來，這個帖子裡另外還有版子的漂漂圖，可以點進去看XD


1.數位板跟手寫板的不同


常常會看到有人說買便宜的手寫板就好了，幹嘛買貴貴的數位板? 
甚至有人使用了便宜的手寫板之後，還跳出來講板板都很難用，根本不用買， 
這種一竿子打翻一疊板的論點對數位板來說真的是無妄之災。 
手寫板是專門為了手寫辨識用而設計的產品，並不是為了繪圖專用而設計的。 
雖然最近手寫板為了搶繪圖市場，加了感壓功能進去，也號稱有1024階， 
但驅動更新不足、感壓度不夠、感應不靈敏及定位不精準的缺點還是存在， 
所以對於繪圖者來說，手寫板實在不是首選， 
如果預算不夠，寧願把錢留起來也不要去買手寫板，以免白花冤枉錢。 
數位板是專門為了繪圖而設計的產品，它不附加任何手寫辨識的軟體。 
數位板通常具備了512或1024階的感壓，而數位板的感壓是很精準的， 
筆的感應及定位也很精準，不會發生滑鼠遊標亂晃或沒反應的現象， 
驅動程式也常常做更新，不用怕會跟自己的OS配不起來， 
最近的數位板甚至還有巨集按鈕，可以依照自己常用的繪圖程式來設定熱鍵， 
所以兩相比較之下，數位板對於繪圖者的好處是較多的。     
    



2.數位板與螢幕間的關係


有人為了價錢的因素，寧願選購小尺寸的數位板， 
卻往往忽略或不知道自己使用的螢幕尺寸其實跟板子是有關聯的。 
除了液晶繪圖板是1:1在畫之外，其他的都是筆對板、眼對螢幕分開來畫的 
一般來說 
4*6的板子對應的螢幕尺寸大約是15~17吋 
6*8的板子對應的尺寸大約是19~22吋 
9*12的板子對應的大約是24吋以上的螢幕 
現在因為16:9的寬螢幕漸漸變成主流的關係， 
數位板也有推出相對應的16:9的6*8的板子， 
所以選購時最好可以依照自己的螢幕尺寸來購買適合的數位板。 
如果真的沒那個預算，買了小板，而自己的螢幕偏偏又很大， 
那就只能在數位板的小區域裡面對著大螢幕畫了…     
    



3.從滑鼠到數位板與數位板的周邊


從滑鼠轉到數位板，通常都需要一段適應期， 
不是買了板子後畫圖的功力就會大增，這是很多人買板前會有的迷思 
畢竟拿筆畫跟握滑鼠畫兩個手感是差很多的， 
這個適應期就要看個人了，有些人很快就可以適應，有些人就比較慢， 
也有人因為數位板的墊板太滑而提出把紙墊在板板上使用的方法， 
其實都是ok的，看使用者怎麼樣比較習慣就好， 
不過個人認為要適應還是要靠常用這個方法，不要因為不適應就不用甚至賣掉了。 
數位板也有著眾多的周邊產品， 
一般筆、種類不同的筆心、簽名筆、噴槍筆、數位板專用滑鼠…等諸多的周邊， 
其實問過專門的人員之後，除了一般筆以及筆心之外， 
其他都沒有什麼實用價值，所以這些周邊都只能算是噱頭而已。 
另外筆心是屬於消耗品，會在畫圖時因為與數位板之間的磨擦而有所耗損， 
所以如果數位板沒有內附替換筆心的話，需要購買筆心來替換唷。     
    



4.數位板的廠牌型號與選購


數位板有很多廠牌，那該如何選擇呢? 
在這裡個人只推WACOM這個牌子，用WACOM的最大好處就是筆不用裝電池， 
因此在使用上手會較沒負擔，對於畫圖也可以比較輕鬆，還可以省下電池費用。 
WACOM現在主要的系列有BAMBOO、Intuos、Cinti Q這些系列(之前尚有Graphire系列，但已停產) 


BAMBOO


BAMBOO：較低階的系列，價格也較便宜，有BAMBOO跟BAMBOO FUN兩種， 
BAMBOO FUN比BAMBOO多了滑鼠這個配備，使用上靈敏度跟感壓度都還不錯， 
4*6的尺寸價格三千多，對於螢幕不大的繪圖者來說是個不錯的選擇。 
BAMBOO的全尺寸價格約落在3500~5500之間。    
    
 


Intuos


Intuos：中高階的系列，現在出到INTUOS4， 
除了材質使用上較高檔，筆感也比較好， 
範圍上intuos3 6*8的面積對比到BAMBOO 6*8的面積，個人感覺INTUOS較大。 
intuos3 4*6有四個巨集按鈕及一個觸控條可以使用 
intuos3 6*8兩邊各有四個巨集按鈕及觸控條可以使用 
Intuos3 6*8也有出對應16:9寬螢幕的特殊尺寸， 
intuos4 更增進到2048階的感壓數~可以說是超精準了 
並且把巨集鍵的部份集中到單邊~ 
解決了intuos3觸碰條會誤觸的情形 
並使用OLED來讓使用者自定巨集鍵~也是很方便的功能 
Intuos的全尺寸價格約落在6500~17000之間。     
    



CintiQ


CintiQ：高階液晶繪圖板系列，有Cinti Q 21UX與Cinti Q 12WX兩種， 
Cinti Q 21UX是較早推出的液晶繪圖板，使用TFT面板，可視角度達175度 
解析度可到1600*1200，螢幕顏色很漂亮。 
Cinti Q 12WX是最近推出的新型號，12吋的面板解析度可以達到1280*960 
有尺寸較小但解析度大，適合攜帶，面板溫度不會過熱等優點。 
Cinti Q的價格十分昂貴，購買前最好先去試用一下比較好， 
雖然是對著螢幕畫，但還是跟對著紙畫有差距，筆跟螢幕間還是會有一小段距離， 
使用上也是需要適應唷。 
Cinti Q的全尺寸價格約落在48000~90000之間。     
    


另外要注意的是要買數位板的話 
現在盡量不要上雅購或P購買，他們現在都會用配套方案來推數位板 
價格頗高，所以盡量還是去類似光華商場的地方購買為佳~    
    
 


接下來談談個人的數位繪圖板使用經驗


第一次接觸到繪圖板大約是在十年前，那時候根本就不曉得WACOM是什麼東西， 
也沒有自己的電腦，只是大約知道有可以讓人畫圖用的板子而已， 
於是在上大學後，第一次買自己電腦的時候，也順帶購入了一塊板子， 
不過我是後來才知道這塊板子並不是繪圖專用的，而是AUTOCAD的專用板， 
那塊板子除了下面有一列AUTOCAD的專用工具列之外， 
其他跟繪圖有關的功能根本完全沒有Orz|||| 
沒感壓，定位也不精準，用起來感覺浮浮的~ 
而且筆上面還連了一條線到板子上=口=使用起來超級的不方便~ 
也因此那時候並沒有常常用那塊板子，可以說白花了八千多元=口=||||||。 
接著大二我在還是不知道啥是WACOM的情況下，花了兩千多元購買了點將筆手寫板， 
然後接下來的慘況就如同我上面所講的，感壓度不夠、感應不靈敏及定位不精準， 
用起來可以說超級痛苦= =|||||||沒過多久那塊手寫板就被我封印了… 
大概快到大三的時候，因為小戰車的介紹，才終於知道WACOM這個牌子， 
不過那時候WACOM Intuos還在一代，6*8的價錢約6500， 
努力的打工之後跑去光華商場買了我第一塊WACOM的板子， 
使用的感覺真的無話可說~就像我上面也講過的數位板的優點一樣， 
手感非常的扎實，跟之前的板子就是有差， 
這個差別，沒用過爛板的人大概無法瞭解吧… 
也因此這塊板子跟了我差不多有六年左右，現在還借給他人繼續服役中~ 
大概在兩年前，我用存了大概快兩年的錢購買Cinti Q 21UX 
算是實現了一直以來想要買液晶繪圖板的一個夢想~ＸＤ 
Cinti Q 21UX真的是不錯使用，現在還在快樂服役中~^^ 
所以建議大家在買板子前再三考慮，多去比價~ 
盡量能買WACOM就買WACOM這個牌子，相信是絕對不會吃虧的~     
    


說實在那個價位差滿嚇狼的(噴
其他廠牌的介紹小狼我在去別論壇爬看看吧
(現在到底在討論軟體還是版子(噴

=========================

又找到一篇，對岸的
不知道梟在哪邊啊XDDDD"
CGEBOOK
這裡寫的也滿清楚的，不過簡字就(噴
對面漢王網上也有不少推，但還是有負評
只有哇靠到哪都是正面(噴

----------


## kl122002

看了大家的留言後, 今天下班到賣電腦的地方跑了一趟, 
Bamboo和Intuos的價格真是相差很大, 
目標(/目的?)一致, 卻有不同大小的代價, 真是很苦惱的問題. 

決心了, 要幹的事還是要好好地, 美麗地幹一場. 
Bamboo和Intuos在店子裡試了一會, 
如果只是很基本的說, 真是買Bamboo就行了 (而且很足夠) 
對比起來, 一嘗Intuos的筆子彷PS CS5的畫筆時, 就真的太棒了! (依然太糟而令經過的人白眼.)
嗯, 最後的決定還是很明顯的, 只是留在發糧後才買. 

梟是被夾在中間, 偏下方的位置, (別想歪了)
我也是只會英文+繁體而不懂簡體, 
因此, 那些綠色版軟體是幫不了我忙XD

回到軟體方面, 
今天找懂日方的朋友打聽一下IllustStudio 和SAI, 
IllustStudio好像真的比較專業一點?
那麼看來除了Painter和PSCS之外, 真的有不少好對手.
除了上述4者之外, 還有沒有別的?

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

繪圖板的部份我想既然你已經自己去看了，應該就很清楚不同點了XD

先前忘了順便提一下IS的另一個功能，先看這張草圖：
http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z.../Kazekoe-2.jpg
這張的透視是用IS內建的輔助3D空間去做出來的，
另外甚至能匯入人物的骨架模組來輔助做圖，
是一個很誇張的外掛級軟體，省時省事，而且不太吃記憶體。

我在用IS前是用Painter X，分享一下Painter的特點：

1.筆刷很直覺，不論是圖示或效果都一目瞭然。
2.筆刷是筆繪運算，所以能完全模擬出實際材料的繪圖特性。
3.幾乎所有的參數都能自由設定，個人化程度Max。

然而問題在於─門檻太高，Painter太過於專業取向，
而且還是傳統美術底很硬的那種。
如果不是特別傾心於厚塗與材質，大可以不用選擇它囧，
而且吃記憶體的程度居平面繪圖軟體之冠。

除了之前所提的這幾個軟體，
最好還是準備個向量的Illustrator，排版與做幾合素材的好幫手。

----------


## kl122002

嗯, 板子方面已有了定論了 XD

哦原來IS是可以這樣好玩的說? 
3D的部分好像是地面和背後的大廈吧? (還是透視?) \
加插的方式真是有點神奇的感覺. 
嗯, 真的可以考慮考慮. 但到底怎樣才可入手? (有網絡商店就可以代訂了)

原來Painter是走這方向的, 
差點因便宜(學生版本)+ 某朋友的大力推舉而入多了...XD
這個可以留在日後有進步的時候才買 (至少練好手眼動作一致...)

天啊...
我只買了Photoshop的部份, 不是Creative suite -Design Premium , 
事前只是為了想畫而畫, 加上修修照片而買, 沒有計劃去購入Illustrator 
那麼我是否現在非買不可了? (有代替品嗎?)
晚一點再往電腦商場找找Illustrator/Design -Suite...

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

我當時IS就是網購買的，我想有賣的平台應該不少吧。

Illustrator不是非買不可的唷，
而且初期練畫的時候也用不到，
這東西等開始有完稿需求的時候在入手就好了。

----------


## kl122002

看樣子Illustrator還是在較後的時間才買吧. 

昨晚買了Wamcom Intous 5 Touch small 了!!!!(又再一次進入掉錢太痛而不痛的不正常情況...

太讚了!

新的Intous連touch可以當手提電腦的Touchpad 使用, 
在不用筆畫畫的時候可以來打機...(誤)
晚一點去補買無綫配件XDDD


對了也順道找來了SAI, 
發現SAI好像不太對應Intous 5的筆壓?

----------

